# Student Visa refused/Reapply



## Aussieguy (Mar 29, 2012)

I applied for a student visa subclass 572 (vocational training) in a diploma in Wall and floor tiling at TAFE. at Perth,Western Australia. My consultant is in Perth too. And supposedly that consultancy firm is considered THE BEST in Perth. 
But my consultant totally screwed up my case. 
My visa was refused on the basis of the reason that I failed to convince the visa officer that I am a genuine student. ( I didnt sent any Personal statement, my degrees and other educational and work documents ( not related to Wall and floor tiling), as my consultant told me that it is not required. They have not asked for it and hence, there is no need to send extra documents that they didn't ask for. He asked me to apply on the basis of my high school certificate). 
I am basically a chef, but my consultant insisted me on taking the course in Wall and floor tiling, because according to him, this course has better opportunities for me in the future. ( i have a little experience working with a Construction company as their interior designer). I wanted to join culinary arts. it must be noted here that my passport is blank. It doesn't have the stamp of REJECTED on it.
Now my question to u is:
Can I apply in a culinary Institute in Australia after being rejected in the wall and floor tiling ?
How many chances do I have to be selected in a different course other than wall and floor tiling?
Since, in Pakistan, there is no career counselling for students after high school, therefore, my educational background is a little diverse. I have a degree in Computer Sciences, Work experience as a chef and as an interior designer. So, my education and work experience doesn't match. 
I did Computers because my parents wanted me to have a degree ( doesn't matter in which course, they just wanted me to be a graduate and not waste my time) and at that time, there was no culinary arts institute at that time, where I could have learnt culinary arts. 
I really want to have a proper educational training in culinary arts. I have been associated with a small catering company for 4 yrs..
Kindly guide me on this.
Thank you


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I know someone whose visa was rejected as she was an IT pro applying for literature course but she re-applied for teh same course and gave a personal statement saying she was always interested in it and now got a chance to do it, she is now in Melbourne, you can re-appeal i think


----------



## Aussieguy (Mar 29, 2012)

U think , or are u sure? Because if it is true and if I can reapply, I am definitely going to put a personal statement with it , telling the visa officer how was I mis-guided by my agent and he led me wrong..


----------



## Aussieguy (Mar 29, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> I know someone whose visa was rejected as she was an IT pro applying for literature course but she re-applied for teh same course and gave a personal statement saying she was always interested in it and now got a chance to do it, she is now in Melbourne, you can re-appeal i think



And one more thing, I can not re-appeal on the same case. I think I will need to re-apply again.. Isn't it ?


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

Aussieguy said:


> And one more thing, I can not re-appeal on the same case. I think I will need to re-apply again.. Isn't it ?


yeah H.. you will be needing to re-apply again.. i went through DIAC site.. in fact I will ask you to apply to check out the links i sent you for ACT, they are giving out Permanent residency for Chefs, cooks and BAkers.. though it might take alittle more time since its not in SOL list (which means Schedule 1 and 2) but it will be considered for permanent residency.. what you need to check is how much experience and qualification they ask for.. on ACT's site.. google ACT State Sponsorship you will find the link at the top...


----------



## latika (Jun 17, 2012)

I am a student from india. I had applied for student visa australia . i had taken admission at central tafe perth for advance diploma in accountancy. i had submitted all the document like loan disbursement letter and sponsor letter as my uncle who is an australian citizen had sponsored me. my medical was also cleared but my visa got refused and the refusal letter stated that the applicant does not meet 572.223(1) and does not meet the grant of subclass 572 visa. what does that mean ? can i re apply again and what will be the time gap for re application? I had applied on 4/4/2012 and was refused on dated 8/6/2012. please help me how and when to reapply again ,my session is starting from 19 th july 2012.can i re apply again in this session or in february 2013 session.


----------

